

Hacker develops multi-platform rootkit for ATMs for Black Hat - eagleal
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/050610-hacker-develops-multi-platform-rootkit-for.html

======
eagleal
This is from Slashdot[1]. Also I would recommend giving a look at the (in my
opinion) interesting briefings of Black Hat USA 2010 conference[2].

[1] [http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/05/06/1229258/Hacker-
Devel...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/05/06/1229258/Hacker-Develops-ATM-
Rootkit)

[2] [https://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-us-10/bh-
us-10-briefings.ht...](https://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-us-10/bh-
us-10-briefings.html)

